# The Reformation and Halloween



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't believe Christians should have anything to do with Halloween. Here is an article that I think is of help on dissuading Christians from partaking, The Way of the Heathen.

Instead, we ought to give ourselves over to studying historical theology and church history during the month of October. Check out resources on the Reformation HERE.

[video=vimeo;72239306]https://vimeo.com/72239306[/video]


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't know. Have you seen the candy? It seems kind of pharisaical? It might be imprudent to pass up an opportunity to meet so many neighbors at their homes. All things to all people, right? Halloween's a thing.


----------



## Ephrata (Oct 18, 2015)

Ryan J. Ross said:


> I don't know. Have you seen the candy? It seems kind of pharisaical? It might be imprudent to pass up an opportunity to meet so many neighbors at their homes. All things to all people, right? Halloween's a thing.



Agreed. It presents a good chance to hand out Gospel tracts AND show practical love by letting decent amounts of candy accompany them. (I may be biased, as I grew up with my family owning a costume store, and we did just that.)


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 18, 2015)

What do light and darkness have in common?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 18, 2015)

In the United States we spend more money on Halloween than on our presidential elections. 

Halloween has become one of the (if not _the_ most) greatest days of debauchery in 6th (drunkenness), 7th (lascivious costumes), and 8th (misuse of resources) Commandment ways in our culture's liturgical year.

It is for these and other reasons that in the last 3 or 4 years we have not partaken of the day.


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 18, 2015)

Although it is an American cultural tradition it is being exported. Here in the UK it totally overshadows Guy Fawkes Night which has roots in Puritan thanksgiving for the providential failure of the plot.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Oct 18, 2015)

jwithnell said:


> What do light and darkness have in common?



They both can be produced with the flip of a switch? I'm never good with these type of riddles.

ps. I don't honor any man-made holidays nor do I give any preference to birthdays. I celebrate 52 holy days each year with various activities held publicly, privately, and secretly. I am always open however to special occasions to be used in a holy and religious manner.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 18, 2015)

The internet has all sorts of darkness, yet for some reason we all keep using it. Some of us happen to think that, despite various dark elements that _can_ be experienced at Halloween, there are also various redeemable qualities and opportunities to have good clean fun. I see just as much darkness--if not more--among Christians who want to bicker about Halloween as I do among people who want to dress up in silly costumes and eat candy. But I'm sure the yearly debates about Halloween do a lot of good.


----------



## Captain Picard (Oct 18, 2015)

My bible study group is celebrating Reformation Day on the 31st this year. I'm sure some people will dress up in (non-suggestive) costume.
I highly doubt anyone is going to feel confirmed in devil worship.


----------



## johnny (Oct 18, 2015)

Just out of interest,

Is Halloween a public holiday in America?

In Australia, the celebration isn't taken too seriously.

We have no specific Holiday, it lasts for about two hours in the afternoon.
I often forget its even on, lots of the kids don't even bother wearing masks.
Most of them carry a plastic bag to dump the lollies in.
Parents always accompany the little ones, By 8pm its all over.
The big winners are the supermarkets who sell all the junkfood.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 18, 2015)

johnny said:


> Is Halloween a public holiday in America?



No it is not a Federal holiday or anything of that sort, but it is very well observed by a great number of people.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 19, 2015)

I dunno...it seems to be as though the dark side of Halloween is rapidly eclipsing the 'light fun' aspect of it. The decorations more alarming, the costumes more grotesque, and the fervor with which some celebrate the day astounding. The darkening aspect of the day probably means more Christians should consider not taking part. 

You could just as easily go talk with your neighbors, bringing them candy, any day, year 'round. There is nothing about Halloween it makes it esp conducive to neighborly kindness/witness.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 20, 2015)

Here is a short blogpost I penned on why our family does not observe or celebrate Halloween.

https://benjaminpglaser.wordpress.com/2015/10/19/why-we-do-not-do-halloween/


----------



## starchild1980200 (Oct 20, 2015)

A lot of the holidays that we celebrate have pagan origins right?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Reformed Fox (Oct 20, 2015)

By some of the reasoning here we might as well abandon Christmas as well (as those nasty Seventeenth Century Puritans did). Both Halloween and Christmas (as observed on their respective days) are pagan holidays which were subsequently Christianized and are now being secularized. And what of Easter? The date is nicely tied to the lunar calendar but there have always been fertility elements involved, and now creeping secularism. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 20, 2015)

Some of us take after those nasty Puritans and also do not observe Christmas or Easter (but for somewhat different, 2nd and 4th Commandment reasons). 

Here is a good explanation for that.

http://www.genevaopc.org/articles/means/45-why-dont-we-use-the-church-calendar.html


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 20, 2015)

Your new I see; it is almost time for the annual discussion of not observing xmas. 


Reformed Fox said:


> By some of the reasoning here we might as well abandon Christmas as well (as those nasty Seventeenth Century Puritans did).


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 20, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Your new I see; it is almost time for the annual discussion of not observing xmas.
> 
> 
> Reformed Fox said:
> ...



I haven't been on here in a long time. Looks like I got back just in time  Seriously, though, I am currently living in a third world country, and Halloween is almost a month-long celebration here, and it's very wild. I encourage people to take the time to do a little research (there's a lot out there now). Those who have converted from paganism to Christianity will tell you that they will have nothing to do it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 20, 2015)

Good to see you!


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Oct 20, 2015)

In reality, there's likely nothing more terrifying to your average American than a red-blooded, Reformed clergyman, dressed in a black suit or black robe preaching upon the realities of the Judgment Seat of Christ I cannot read people's hearts, but I preach in a small church and I can see the whites of their eyes. That, "What? These people actually believe this stuff" look on visitor's eyes is a chilling experience.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Oct 20, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Your new I see; it is almost time for the annual discussion of not observing xmas.
> 
> 
> Reformed Fox said:
> ...



Sardonic wit. And who says Calvinists cannot have fun?


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 21, 2015)

While I generally detest Halloween, it is good to have an accurate historical perspective on how Halloween got started and what it originally meant. I don't normally agree with Wedgeworth, as he is sympathetic to the Federal Vision, but this article is extremely thoughtful, well-reasoned, and non-hysterical. I highly advise all to read it, not least because of the close connection that Reformation Day has with Halloween vis-a-vis the indulgences issue, which is not something I had known before.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 21, 2015)

greenbaggins said:


> While I generally detest Halloween, it is good to have an accurate historical perspective on how Halloween got started and what it originally meant. I don't normally agree with Wedgeworth, as he is sympathetic to the Federal Vision, but this article is extremely thoughtful, well-reasoned, and non-hysterical. I highly advise all to read it, not least because of the close connection that Reformation Day has with Halloween vis-a-vis the indulgences issue, which is not something I had known before.



I can safely bet that the man who had himself buried in an unmarked grave would probably not be keen on this paragraph. 




From the article said:


> The Christian Halloween is simply All Saints Day and, for Protestantism, Reformation Day. Understood rightly, these two are not different holidays, of course, but rather one and the same, as the great Protestant Reformers are themselves saints whom we commemorate.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 22, 2015)

I was a moderate Halloween goer in years past but things have changed. Our family skips Halloween despite the beat down many would give us. I've had to "explain" this in several conversations with close family members. While we are not firebrands in how we deal with those who disagree, we've had to put our foot down. You would think we were torturing our daughter by denying her these festivities. We have our other scandals too. We don't do Santa nor the Easter Bunny. We haven't had Christmas trees and other decorations up in years. I suppose we are Christmas-lite types at best because our daughter gets a few gifts and we talk about the incarnation.


----------



## Captain Picard (Oct 22, 2015)

KS_Presby said:


> I was a moderate Halloween goer in years past but things have changed. Our family skips Halloween despite the beat down many would give us. I've had to "explain" this in several conversations with close family members. While we are not firebrands in how we deal with those who disagree, we've had to put our foot down. You would think we were torturing our daughter by denying her these festivities. We have our other scandals too. We don't do Santa nor the Easter Bunny. We haven't had Christmas trees and other decorations up in years. I suppose we are Christmas-lite types at best because our daughter gets a few gifts and we talk about the incarnation.



I was raised with Santa and the Easter Bunny and find them repugnant now. Assuming future children I'm going to nix them, just like I would nix horror films or dressing up like serial killers at the end of October. It's a shame that people browbeat you over things like that. Although I also think it's a shame that Christians browbeat other Christians over celebrating the Incarnation on December 25th.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 22, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Your new I see; it is almost time for the annual discussion of not observing xmas.



I vote we wait till after "Thanksgiving" unlike the retailers.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 22, 2015)

I am already listening to Christmas music. That will stop during advent, naturally. No halloween, but we will probably be singing 'For All the Saints' Nov 1.


----------



## robinshi (Oct 29, 2015)

Just read an article on reformation21 written by Collin Garbarino. 
http://www.reformation21.org/articles/halloween-a-distinctively-christian-holiday.php

In the article the author proclaimed that the traditional idea that American Halloween traditions are based on the Celtic harvest festival of Samhain is poorly supported by the solid records we have. And it is more likely the celebration is deeply rooted in Christian tradition, probably the celebration in the eve of All Saints' Day.
Any thoughts about this article?


----------



## gracelife (Oct 29, 2015)

Your link to the resources on the Reformation is not working.


----------



## robinshi (Oct 29, 2015)

weird..I just tried clicking the link and it works well.. Anyway, the article is on the frontpage on reformation21 right now. http://www.reformation21.org/


----------



## Philip (Oct 29, 2015)

Captain Picard said:


> I was raised with Santa and the Easter Bunny and find them repugnant now.



I don't find Santa repugnant, given that he is reputed to have punched Arius.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Oct 29, 2015)

Elizabeth said:


> we will probably be singing 'For All the Saints' Nov 1.



That's my all time favorite hymn. Even though I believe in singing the Psalms.


----------

